# How do I set the time on a Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (the crown is locked?)



## Ocean1234 (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

First post here 

Just so there isnt any confusion I am talking about the following watch:

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean - Steel on steel - 2201.50.00

I am trying to set the time but the crown just wont budge out. On the Omega website it says the crown is a "screw in self locking crown" does that mean I need to somehow "unlock" it before I can change the time?

Thanks.


----------



## .oli. (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi you need to unscrew the crown first, I.e. Turn it anti clockwise about 4-5 times, you will then feel/hear when the crown is unscrewed. Then it's like any other watch, you pull the crown "midway" to set the date, and all the way to set the date. Once you've set time and date you pull the crown back in, and screw it back in...


----------



## ratchet928 (Mar 6, 2011)

It unscrews from the case by turning it counter clockwise. There's no 'lock' but sometimes it can be a bit stiff. Once it's unscrewed you should be able to pull it out to set the time or date. Make sure to screw it back in before your diving adventure!


----------



## .oli. (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry typos.... Midway adjusts date, all the way adjusts time.
Then when you're all done you PUSH the crown in and screw it back in, clockwise.
Sorry for being confusing!


----------



## 1Baloo (Mar 27, 2011)

Being a newbie myself I had this problem too.......UNSCREW THE CROWN FIRST BY TURNING IT ANTI-CLOCKWISE, it pops out and then you can set the time as per manual.

WHEN done push the crown in and then SCREW THE CROWN CLOCKWISE UNTIL YOU FEEL PRESSURE AND IT WILL NOT TURN ANYMORE.

I tried to set the time and date thinking I had unscrewed the crown!

B GOOD.

1Baloo


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

As the other have said, turn it anticlockwise a few times and you will feel it 'pop' and hear a click. Then you can adjust the time/ date etc..

cheers.


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

NM:think::-x


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jon Kenney said:


> NM:think::-x


Thats exactly what I was thinking, Jon. I thought it better not to say anything, though.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Jon Kenney said:


> NM:think::-x


Gets me thinking too. A new IP address perhaps, or simply tenacious?


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Jon Kenney said:


> NM:think::-x


okay...what is NM?


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

mtbluger said:


> okay...what is NM?


"Navy Man." He was a _troll extraordinaire_ that posted here recently under multiple usernames, asking completely inane (and fake) questions, and making mostly ridiculous, sometimes racist comments. He took advantage of the kindness of several seasoned members here who stood up for him, and gave earnest and thoughtful replies to his questions. It was discovered, after he'd had his fun for a good while, that he was posting as several fake members from one IP address. He even went so far as to _reply to himself_, as multiple posters, in his ridiculous threads.

Although I still have hope that this new member Ocean1234 is here in earnest, I have to agree, his first post does exhibit the same overall tone and writing style of Navy Man.

So, how about it, Ocean1234? Do you have any photos of your new PO for us? Hopefully we're reading too much into this, and our collective paranoia has gotten the better of us. If you're really here to become a contributing member, then "Welcome."


----------



## ratchet928 (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a trap! ... and one of the few times where I try to be helpful. (Maybe... Maybe it's not a trap.)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

First thing I thought of was "No Manual?" but yes maybe NM.


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

Navy Man is back????


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Brisman said:


> First thing I thought of was "No Manual?" but yes maybe NM.


Haha. It maybe ought to stand for_ "New Mess."_



gt_5454 said:


> Navy Man is back????


Looks like it...?


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

Our minds are now programmed to think that any new member who asks what we think is a very simple question is NM. I think before we get into scaring the OP off we should give him the benefit of the doubt, myself included. 

OP, if you do a search for 'Navy Man' you will see why we are such sceptics. 

Jon


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believ I missed that whole Navy Man bru-ha and to think I was one of the ones giving that sob the b.o.t.d. at most of those downright asinine posts. gullible that makes me fa sure -but now- I suppose I too have my hackles up. what a drag. jerk.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I surely hope that this isn't NM up to his old tricks. So, if it isn't, then "Welcome to Watchuseek!"
I'm sure time will tell....


cheers.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

I find this topic to be really strange.. Surely the person at the AD you bought the watch from would have shown you how to work the watch.. As in setting the date/time etc etc....


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

he asks a question like this, first post. then doesn't return to thank us? sounds fishy to me


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

spyderco10 said:


> he asks a question like this, first post. then doesn't return to thank us? sounds fishy to me


Exactly.. It all sounds fishy from the get go.. Its odd that he doesn't know how to wind the watch as I'm sure when we make our purchase of any watch over the counter at the AD, they would show us how to set the time etc... Unless the person at the shop didn't really show him how to set the time, or maybe this is his first screw crown watch..


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

and he's laughing at every single post we write. highly unlikely someone would drop $4k on a watch without knowing hardly anything aboutit. the most basic of basic knowledge about a watch would be at LEAST how to unscrew the crown. he even states the Omega website states it's a SCREW down crown. now if he can't even figure that out, how did he manage to find $4k?


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

I get the locking crown problem all the time, the best method so far is to remove the strap then firmly clamp the watch by the crown, a vice will do nicely but be sure to tighten it right up.

Next grab the watch and twist anti-clockwise, if it does not budge use a 20oz Estwing hammer and firmly whack the watch at the lugs, be sure to take a good swing and that should release the crown from the watch.

Before you re-attached the crown use a leather stitching needle inserted into the hole where the crown was attached to set the time.


----------



## Omega 1120 (Mar 2, 2011)

YouTube - In the Navy


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

jaytaylor said:


> I get the locking crown problem all the time, the best method so far is to remove the strap then firmly clamp the watch by the crown, a vice will do nicely but be sure to tighten it right up.
> 
> Next grab the watch and twist anti-clockwise, if it does not budge use a 20oz Estwing hammer and firmly whack the watch at the lugs, be sure to take a good swing and that should release the crown from the watch.
> 
> Before you re-attached the crown use a leather stitching needle inserted into the hole where the crown was attached to set the time.


I often use the crown-vice-trick but then I usually weld a mast to the case and erect a sail on it before leaving the whole thing on a mountaintop. One good gust of wind and the crown is released in a second.

BTW. I'm not sure if this trick works on imaginary SMPs like Navy Man's.


----------

